# Parents Do Not Allow Your Daughters to go to Spring Break



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Students Delonte Martistee And Ryan Austin Calhoun Charged In Sexual Attack On Florida Beach

I have seen more and more reports of this type of criminal behavior happening during Spring Break especially at Florida destinations. It is no longer just some kids out to drink some beer and enjoy the sun and surf. It is becoming wall to wall Thugs. Parents of college aged girls, do not allow this to happen to your daughters.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not just spring break. Young women need to think. Do not accept a drink from an open container or that was poured for you. Stick with friends and do not allow your self to be separated. Keep your wits about you. These apply anywhere, anytime. There are always evil bastards that will kill, rape and or rob you. The second amendment is for your safety. Use it. This is some advise I have given my own daughter.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sign them up for woman's self defense and defensive firearms training. Buy them a gun and make sure she is Annie Oakley good with it. Then let them go out and enjoy their spring break. Sad what the country is becoming that parents even have to worry about this crap.

Side note. If your girl does go to spring break at the beach, do not under any circumstances watch "girls gone wild"!!! EVER!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You would think that the disappearance and murder of Natalee Holloway at the hands of Joran Van der sloot would have been all of the convincing that trusting parents would have required. I understand the overwhelming feeling of freedom that young college students must feel when they are able to leave home and revel in the debauchery that is Spring Break. The alcohol, the sex, the sun, the drugs and the music. That is all fine and well for the privileged kids. That's why they are so often victimized. It is "Affluenza", remember that nonsense? Such people have zero street smarts. They believe that as the elite, they are veritably immune to such things. That's why they so often say "I never thought it could happen to us" and "How could such a thing ever happen to my baby?"

I trust other people as much as a fart when I have the flu. I never went to college because I didn't have the money or a wealthy benefactor. I went in the military and enjoyed spring break in Beirut, Lebanon. I guess you could technically call it a cruise. My boys both enlisted too (despite my offer to pay for college). People just live in very different worlds and have a very different world view. Some people wonder what happened to their baby and others wonder what their baby may have done to somebody that pissed them off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am not at all surprised.

That same weekend, Wifey and I went down there to have a steak dinner at Angelos Steak Pit. Anyone who has been there knows it is worth the two hour drive to get there. As soon as we turned off hwy 79 onto back beach road, we realized we would not make it to Angelos before the next day. So, we turned off and went to Margaritaville for calamari and conch fritters. Heads up to those who like either; Margaritaville changed corporate hands and they no longer carry conch fritters. 

I have never, ever seen PCB in such a mess. Anyone who allows any of their kids, male or female, to attend Spring Break there either have no idea what happens there, or they are a part of our societal problem.

If you are looking for unbridled vulgar, animalistic behavior, go there during Spring Break. I have never seen such mass undisciplined behavior, and I have spent many summers on the beach, there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

What the hell is a "Conch Fritter"?! A donut?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> What the hell is a "Conch Fritter"?! A donut?


Conch Fritters Recipe - Allrecipes.com

They are what make conch shells.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> What the hell is a "Conch Fritter"?! A donut?


A giant snail.
Very popular in the Florida Keys years ago, to the point there were none left and have to be imported from the Bahamas.
Florida natives who were born and live in the Keys are known as Conchs. During the Jimmy Carter era there was a movement begun for the Keys to secede from the Union, and it was called The Conch Republic.

Thus endeth today's lesson in Florida history.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Now I want a conch fritter, I love shellfish. Damned you Margaritaville! Bring bacjk the conch fritter!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> What the hell is a "Conch Fritter"?! A donut?


I see where Denton and RPD filled you in...But I'll add that its pronounced "konk".

But if you choose to show your sophisticated side, ask the waitress to bring you a glass of Mer-Lot with your ConCH. If they are out of Mer-Lot, order some Pea-not Nore, they both go well with Conch or the May-High May-High.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like Due Ve Pinot Grigio. Best wine I have ever had and I totally can't find it anywhere. I needs me some of them thar fritters though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I did a quick search and found a restaurant at Destin that serves them. The place is called Compass Rose.

For those with kids who would like to go to the beach and not be inundated with garbage, people have been telling me Destin is a better destination. It still maintains a family atmosphere.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just be advised, chewing conch is something akin to chewing the ground up soles of Chinese made Texas Steer work boots. And unless they have been properly seasoned, not quite as tasty.
I have to admire the guy, thousands of years ago, who was the first to say "I wonder what THAT tastes like?"


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Chinese made Texas Steer Sole is a delicacy in some parts.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Chinese made Texas Steer Sole is a delicacy in some parts.


Only in North Korea.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess Conch fritters are a local thing. Down here we love our chess pie, cathead buscuits, redeye gravy and cracklin cornbread. That is a fine meal!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ....I have to admire the guy, thousands of years ago, who was the first to say "I wonder what THAT tastes like?"


I was about to say something funny but in extreme poor taste (pardon the pun) but Mrs Slippy slapped me upside the head as I read my inappropriate comment to her...


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

What blasphemy is this? They are wonderful if prepared correctly and still good if not. Many dishes with Conch in them and all are good. This makes me homesick.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I guess Conch fritters are a local thing. Down here we love our chess pie, cathead buscuits, redeye gravy and cracklin cornbread. That is a fine meal!


A Georgia delicacy is the result of hog castration time down on the farm. Deep fried hog nuts. Really, they are good.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Conch Fritters Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> They are what make conch shells.


Oh my gosh- those are so freaking yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A Georgia delicacy is the result of hog castration time down on the farm. Deep fried hog nuts. Really, they are good.


by your own words you have to admire the guy who says "wonder what that tastes like" comes to mind. they probably taste great.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> I did a quick search and found a restaurant at Destin that serves them. The place is called Compass Rose.
> 
> For those with kids who would like to go to the beach and not be inundated with garbage, people have been telling me Destin is a better destination. It still maintains a family atmosphere.


Sarasota is a good place to take the family too. Saint Armands Circle and the beach on Longboat Key are must if you go there. Siesta Key beach is nicer but if you aren't their early it gets packed.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I went to the U.S. Navy diving and salvege training center at Panama City Beach fron January to July of 1993. I had a blast. After getting our asses kicked at school all week we had fun partying there. That being said, I never saw what goes on there now.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I see where Denton and RPD filled you in...But I'll add that its pronounced "konk".
> 
> But if you choose to show your sophisticated side, ask the waitress to bring you a glass of Mer-Lot with your ConCH. If they are out of Mer-Lot, order some Pea-not Nore, they both go well with Conch or the May-High May-High.


I'll never forget Gilbert Roland making Peter Graves eat that stogie.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just be advised, chewing conch is something akin to chewing the ground up soles of Chinese made Texas Steer work boots. And unless they have been properly seasoned, not quite as tasty.
> I have to admire the guy, thousands of years ago, who was the first to say "I wonder what THAT tastes like?"


Most likely some guy realized that he was going to die if he did not eat something and that is what he came across first.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A Georgia delicacy is the result of hog castration time down on the farm. Deep fried hog nuts. Really, they are good.


Girls luvdeez nuts Deez nuts BBQ


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

What other delicacy gives a great dinner - and a horn for after dinner music.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Not here to talk about Conch, I live in Panama City Beach, 46 weeks a year I love it but Spring Break as it exists now is not like Spring Break as we knew it as younger folks. For folks not in the know PCB during Spring Break has turned to a "darker" crowd and with that comes the attitude that you usually find in larger cities like Birmingham, Atlanta etc. Gangs, drugs and firearms are more than evident. The Bay county Sherriff's department confiscated approximately 50 firearms during the 6 weeks of Spring Break. You don't hear about the armed robberies or attempted armed robberies, police routinely respond to multiple locations for "shots fired" only to get there and find a bunch of drunk and high gang kids who "don't no nuffin". 

WE have a good Sherriff here and if the local politico's had taken his advice over the past few years things would have never gotten to this point. Now the Sherriff has the upper hand politically and changes will be made. That being said, if my child wanted to do PCB at Spring Break I would tell them NO WAY--NOT HAPPINING . If they wanted to come down at any other time of the year I would be happy to let them. Other than the 6weeks of Spring Break Panama City Beach is a very safe place and can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good points Mike. Its a damn shame what has happened. Be safe...



just mike said:


> Not here to talk about Conch, I live in Panama City Beach, 46 weeks a year I love it but Spring Break as it exists now is not like Spring Break as we knew it as younger folks. For folks not in the know PCB during Spring Break has turned to a "darker" crowd and with that comes the attitude that you usually find in larger cities like Birmingham, Atlanta etc. Gangs, drugs and firearms are more than evident. The Bay county Sherriff's department confiscated approximately 50 firearms during the 6 weeks of Spring Break. You don't hear about the armed robberies or attempted armed robberies, police routinely respond to multiple locations for "shots fired" only to get there and find a bunch of drunk and high gang kids who "don't no nuffin".
> 
> WE have a good Sherriff here and if the local politico's had taken his advice over the past few years things would have never gotten to this point. Now the Sherriff has the upper hand politically and changes will be made. That being said, if my child wanted to do PCB at Spring Break I would tell them NO WAY--NOT HAPPINING . If they wanted to come down at any other time of the year I would be happy to let them. Other than the 6weeks of Spring Break Panama City Beach is a very safe place and can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's very close to what happens here during Mardi Gras. Only its a bit more controlled but not by much.


----------

